# Wife,Fishing and Boat



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I think my wife is Home permanently,so looking for things to do so she won't find me.

Went fishing today they was running water but I was trying to catch Carp,did manage to catch a 9 Pounder and 7 and half Pounder.Decided to try for Catfish so called my wife to bring Catfish Bait.She did but I didn't have any luck.

Was setting there thinking I really need my 18 Foot Boat around here,I haven't collected a Dime on it for a year.Thinking its more stable then my 12 Foot Boat.So I'm going over and get it in next week or so and get it fixed up to where I feel safe using it.

Now resting Hiding in Man Cave going to be an interesting Summer.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep when my wife would be home for a while, with no job, seemed I wouldn't have time to do any hunting or fishing for her always talking me into either honey do's or driving her somewhere. Good luck, you might need it!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I am happily at my DH's side when out fishing, crabbing, shrimping, digging clams, harvesting oysters, on the back of his motorcycle, out camping with him, and I guess I ought to be thankful he WANTS me with him, LOL  

DH's boss is a slave driver, not me, but HIMSELF! We are self-employed, both work from home, so... There is no such thing as a honey do list around here for him. If I ask for something to be done, he just does it, hates putting stuff off. That is how he runs his shop, always working to complete each job, puts in extra hours, too, just to get it done, and make room for the next job.

Now, a honey do list for me? YUP! Sometimes, I hide out in my woman cave...


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> Well I think my wife is Home permanently,so looking for things to do so she won't find me.
> 
> Went fishing today they was running water but I was trying to catch Carp,did manage to catch a 9 Pounder and 7 and half Pounder.Decided to try for Catfish so called my wife to bring Catfish Bait.She did but I didn't have any luck.
> 
> ...


Do I understand correctly? You have 2 boats, one for DW and one for you. This could work out very well.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

You are trying to hide, but call her to bring you bait?!?
Yes Rock, feel so sorry for you!


----------

